# Just as nature intended



## Paint Me Proud (23 February 2013)

After my pekin bantam hen, StompyTwo, has been persistently broody all winter I finally let her sit three of her own little eggs.

Yesterday three little chicks appeared and the hen is now happy 

Just as nature intended.

[youtube]7O9LAj_qhR0[/youtube]


----------



## Toast (23 February 2013)

Yay for babies!


----------



## meesha (23 February 2013)

how sweet - well done StompyTwo - do you know if they are noisy boys or nice little girlies ? I know nothing about hens so sorry if stupid question when they are this young .


----------



## Paint Me Proud (23 February 2013)

meesha said:



			how sweet - well done StompyTwo - do you know if they are noisy boys or nice little girlies ? I know nothing about hens so sorry if stupid question when they are this young .
		
Click to expand...

No, dont know sex, will have to wait until they are about 6 weeks old before they start to show signs.


----------



## The Bouncing Bog Trotter (23 February 2013)

Wonderful. I have 4 all fluffed up in the nest boxes wanting to be broodies. Must admit I am very tempted to try some eBay eggs.


----------



## PorkChop (23 February 2013)

They are too cute


----------



## Evie91 (23 February 2013)

eBay eggs? Please explain? 

The little yellow chick is lovely, nice to see your hen getting to be a mum

What will you do if you have cocks and hens? I was tempted by eggs but don't want any cockerels!


----------



## carthorse (23 February 2013)

I bought fertile eggs on ebay and collected them . I also collected 4 from a local farm. Only the farm ones hatched out. I wouldnt buy any from ebay.


----------



## TrasaM (23 February 2013)

Cute lil fluffy things   My mum used to buy day old chicks from a hatchery when I was little and we loved playing with them. She always got rhode island reds and the roosters were vicious. I spend a lot of my childhood avoiding the darn things or being chased by them. She also used the hens to hatch duck eggs and that was entertaining especially when the ducklings would find a puddle to swim in and poor mother hen would become very upset by her water babies.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (23 February 2013)

Evie91 said:



			eBay eggs? Please explain? 

The little yellow chick is lovely, nice to see your hen getting to be a mum

What will you do if you have cocks and hens? I was tempted by eggs but don't want any cockerels!
		
Click to expand...

you can purchase fertile hatching eggs from ebay - i have done so in the past, and sold eggs via ebay. They are posted in purpose made polystyrene boxes.

As for cockerels, i would obviously prefer 3 hens but if i do get cocks then I normally rehome them. It isnt easy but an be done. If there is just one cockerel though he can stay with the flock and his dad.


----------

